# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling : Willen jullie vroegtijdig medicatie slikken om een hartaanval te voorkomen

## christel1

Nieuwe methode om hartziekten te voorspellen 

Met een CT-scan van de kransslagaders kan het risico op een hartaanval veel beter worden ingeschat dan met huidige methoden, zoals het meten van de bloeddruk en het bepalen van het cholesterolgehalte. Dit blijkt uit onderzoek van het Erasmus Medische Centrum uit Rotterdam in het tijdschrift Annals of Internal Medicine. 


Bij 40% van de deelnemers met een matig risico op een hartaanval blijkt dat het maken van een CT-scan - bovenop de bekende risicofactoren - leidt tot een veel nauwkeuriger risicoinschatting. De beslissing van de huisarts om wel of niet geneesmiddelen voor te schrijven, kan dan gefundeerder worden gemaakt. 

Bij mensen met een meer dan 20% kans op het krijgen van hartziekten in de komende 10 jaar, is het zinvol om met geneesmiddelen het risico te verlagen. Bij mensen met een minder dan 10% kans op hartziekten is het gebruik van geneesmiddelen over het algemeen niet zinvol. Bij de tussenliggende groep is het onduidelijk wat de beste strategie is.

Ondanks de veelbelovende resultaten kleven er ook nadelen aan de CT-scan, zoals blootstelling aan straling en aanzienlijke kosten, zo noteren de onderzoekers. Er zal dan ook meer onderzoek moeten volgen voordat screening met een CT-scan kan plaatsvinden in de dagelijkse praktijk. 

Kortademig? Gezwollen voeten? Denk aan hartfalen.

vrijdag 11 mei 2012, 05u00
Bron: gezondheid.be 

Denken jullie dat preventief werken om een hartaanval te voorkomen goed is of gaat dit alleen maar veel geld kosten aan de maatschappij of juist niet. 
Het plaatsen van een stent en het ziekenhuis verblijf kost de maatschappij momenteel ongeveer 10.000 euro (gezien op mijn factuur 2 jaar geleden toen ik ook een stent gekregen heb en een verblijf van 5 dagen in het ziekenhuis met alle andere onderzoeken erbij, echo, scanner, bloedtesten, ja alles wat ze doen op zo'n moment). 

Ik ken alvast 1 arts die voor preventieve behandeling is, of zijn collega's zullen volgen dat is nog maar de vraag. 
Mvg 
Christel1

----------


## tai ji woman

Ik kreeg, na een pseudo-anurisma op de aorta een endoprothese ingeplant eind 2010. Ik moest preventief statines en bloeddrukverlagers en bloedverdunner slikken spijts het feit dat ik noch slechte cholesterolwaardes noch hoge bloeddruk had. Gevolg : te lage bloedruk, maagklachten, een depressief gevoel en krachteloos. Op eigen houtje al deze medicatie geleidelijk aan vervangen door natuurlijke voedingssupplementen ...met veel angst in het begin omdat ik door de cardiologen bang werd gemaakt. Vandaag ben ik in topvorm met perfecte bloedwaarden en bloeddruk. In ieder geval heb ik geen nare bijwerkingen meer zoals o.a. ook geen droge mond meer met lichte ontstekingen wat erg vervelend was. Vanzelfsprekend eet en leef ik veel gezonder dan vroeger. Heb ik geluk of......????

----------


## Hansibo

Als we eens zouden beginnen bij ons zelf en onze voedingswijze: Zolang de dierlijke verzadigde vetten in Nederland in de ban zitten en becel en andere kunstmatig geproduceerde vette troep gepromoot wordt en de suiker-inname niet drastisch beperkt wordt heeft het allemaal geen zin. We zijn massaal bezig allemaal naar hartziekten toe te werken zolang we onze voeding niet aanpassen!

----------


## dotito

Als dat zou helpen die medicatie wil ik dat gerust preventief nemen indien nodig. En ik wil ook gerust een steentje bijdragen aan de maatschappij, maar dan ben ik ook van mening......dat de mensen er ook zelf iets moeten aan doen. BV gezonder eten, meer lichaamsbeweging, niet roken enz..... Want 10.000 euro betalen voor een stent is niet niets.

----------


## christel1

Do, het ligt niet altijd aan de "levenswijze".... mijn broer rookt niet, is niet te dik en heeft een paar maanden geleden ook een hartaanval gehad.. artherosclerose zit bij ons in de familie maar natuurlijk is het beter om niet te roken, niet obees te zijn... 
Mijn ventje is wel obees, maar heeft niks van ziektes... geen hartklachten, geen rugklachten nog nooit een operatie ondergaan. Heeft een job waar hij moet sleuren met computers, dus zit niet heel de dag achter zijn bureau en heeft nog een hond waar hij 2 keer per dag een serieuse wandeling mee doet en volgens de arbeidsgeneesheer is hij zo gezond als een visje, geen hoge bloeddruk, geen cholesterol... en hij heeft nooit intensief gesport, vele van zijn collega's wel en die hebben allemaal last van hun ledematen... 
En mijn zoon heeft ook nog nooit gerookt, is niet te dik en heeft ook hartklachten en toen ik zwanger was of daarvoor rookte ik ook niet... misschien de pech dat ik op mijn ma lijk, die had ook arterosclerose want dit is voor 90 % erfelijk en 10 % ongezonde levenswijze...

----------


## tai ji woman

Inderdaad Christel - onze genen spelen ook een zeer belangrijke rol maar toch zal ons voedingspatroon van belang blijven

----------


## christel1

Ik heb echt geen grammetje overgewicht hoor...

----------


## tai ji woman

Christel ik bedoel met voedingspatroon niet "diëten" maar wèl zorgen dat men bvb dagelijks voldoende omega3 (o.a. in vette vis) binnen neemt, bvb rode gefermenteerde rijst om het cholesterolgehalte op peil te houden, gefermenteerde look om de viscositeit v/h bloed op peil te houden. Je kan dat onder vorm van voedingssuplementen innemen omdat je dan zeker bent dat je de nodige dagelijkse hoeveelheid opneemt maar terzelfdertijd kan je op internet vinden welke groenten, kruiden, vis en fruit uitstekend zijn om onze bloedwaarden op peil te houden. Dus...dit heeft allemaal niks te maken met gewicht hé....!!

----------


## christel1

Ja maar ik heb ook nooit een te hoge cholesterol gehad.... en er wordt hier dagelijks in het eten bijna look gedaan, verse dan wel he....

----------


## tai ji woman

Ik heb ook altijd al goede cholesterolwaarden gehad en toch zware artherosclerose vanuit erfelijkheid. Daarom is het aangewezen PREVENTIEF de juiste voeding tot zich te nemen !!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik zal eerder kijken of ik mijn voeding en levenswijze kan aanpassen dan dat ik preventief medicijnen zou slikken... maar soms is dankzij genen het wel nodig om medicatie te nemen...

----------

